#ubuntu-gr 2014-09-15
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Αποχώρηση από την ομάδα των συντονιστών - lepidas <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=317666#p317666> || Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Τι θα παρουσιάσει το Ubuntu το νέο έτος 2013 [Ubuntu Pho <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=317665#p317665>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2346-1: curl vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2346-1/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Αποχώρηση από την ομάδα των συντονιστών - lepidas <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=317676#p317676>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Αποχώρηση από την ομάδα των συντονιστών - evolgen <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=317677#p317677>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Αποχώρηση από την ομάδα των συντονιστών - lepidas <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=317692#p317692> || Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Αποχώρηση από την ομάδα των συντονιστών - evolgen <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=317691#p317691>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Αποχώρηση από την ομάδα των συντονιστών - lepidas <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=317700#p317700>
#ubuntu-gr 2014-09-16
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Αποχώρηση από την ομάδα των συντονιστών - evolgen <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=317712#p317712>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2347-1: Django vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2347-1/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2348-1: APT vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2348-1/>
#ubuntu-gr 2014-09-17
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2319-3: OpenJDK 7 update <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2319-3/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2349-1: Libav vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2349-1/>
<xaris_k> kaneis edw gia ligi voitheia?
#ubuntu-gr 2014-09-18
<Arharia> Καλησπέρα. Έχω αγοράσει το tp link usb adapter high gain wireless TL-WN722N και θέλω να απενεργοποιήσω την ενσωματωμένη κεραία ασύρματου του λάπτοπ και να ενεργοποιήσω αυτό, για να μπαίνω στα ασύρματ δίκτυα μόνο από το usb stick. Μπορεί κανείς να βοηθήσει;
<kerato> hi
<kerato> 8ymhse mas poio laptop exeis
<kerato> planhths gh kalei Arharia
<kerato> lamvaneis over
<Arharia> Έλα από φβ.
<kerato> ok
<salih-emin> καλησπέρα
<salih-emin> Η ομιλία της Valve για το SteamOS στο DebConf﻿
<salih-emin> http://meetings-archive.debian.net/pub/debian-meetings/2014/debconf14/webm/SteamOS_and_Debian.webm
#ubuntu-gr 2014-09-19
<nabalm> kalhspera paidia
<kerato_> hai
<nabalm> https://imageshack.com/i/kmtkO0REp
<nabalm> ti mporei na ftaiei
<kerato_> pio mikro screenshot de mporouses na anevaseis
<kerato_> ypo8etw de mporeis na deis video stream?
<nabalm> nai den mporo na dw binteo
<kerato_> anoikse to software center kai psakse gia ubuntu restricted extras
<kerato_> kai egkatesthse ta
<kerato_> kane ki ena restart ton firefox kai ksanaprospa8hse
<nabalm> tzifos
<kerato_> to idio pali?
<nabalm> nai
<kerato_> ok psakse gia flash plugin
<kerato_> 8a sou vgalei ena paketo flashplyer-installer h kapws etsi
<nabalm> hdh ekana pio mprosta
<kerato_> ti ekanes akrivws
<nabalm> afou ekana olikh setup tou ubuntu kai ekana ta aparaithta ergaleia  kai ayto htan
<kerato_> wat
<kerato_> anoikse se parakalw ena terminal kai grapse
<kerato_> apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree
<kerato_> kai pes ti sou vgazei
<nabalm> leei kanena
<nabalm> pao gia masa kai erxomai
<kerato_> kane paste ti sou leei, de 8elw th dikh sou perilhpsh
<kerato_> ok prospa8hse na to installareis
<kerato_> paw ki egw
<parser> Καλησπέρα
<parser> παιζει ubuntu με gnome?
#ubuntu-gr 2014-09-21
<kolas> kk
<kolas> καλησπερα μια ερωτηση  για ubuntu 14,04 gnome....
<kolas> τα εικονιδια στην επανω οριζοντια μπαρα πως μπορουμε να τα αφαιρεσουμε ???
<kolas> υπαρχει καποια επιλογη απο μενου ??
#ubuntu-gr 2015-09-14
<kostast> Καλησπέρα. Μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει ή να με παραπέμψει σε κάποιο άρθρο για το πως μπορώ να περάσω linux σε mac mini του 2006; Ευχαριστώ
#ubuntu-gr 2015-09-16
<conktr> kalispera
<conktr> μπορει καποιος να βοηθησει σε κατι?
<pc_magas> Καλησπέρα
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2740-1: ICU vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2740-1/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2742-1: OpenLDAP vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2742-1/> || USN-2741-1: Unity Settings Daemon vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2741-1/>
<conktr> gia
#ubuntu-gr 2015-09-17
<jemadux> hi
<kerato> ela jem hi
<kerato> ti nea file
<Anonymoys> gia
<ImperiousRooster> Γεια σας
<ImperiousRooster> Κυρίες και Κύριοι
<thekilon> θα βγαλει λογο σσσσ
<ImperiousRooster> Ο Σωκράτης ρώτησε τον Αριστοτέλη αν προτιμά - ως υπόθεση εργασίας - να του κόψουν το πόδι ή το αρχίδι και κατόπιν αυτού γεννήθηκε η Ηθική Φιλοσοφία. Αρχικά οι δύο άνδρες βρέθησαν σε μεγάλη απορία, αλλά μετά ο Αριστοτέλης απέδειξε με απαγωÎ
<ImperiousRooster> Σας ευχαριστώ για την προσοχή σας.
<thekilon> πιωμένος ο πρόεδρος
<thekilon> χειροκροτήστε
<ImperiousRooster> τι είναι επάνω nigga μου
<thekilon>  χρησιμοποιεί κανείς unreal engine ?
<ImperiousRooster> Ναι την 4
<thekilon> me too
<kerato> now kiss
<thekilon> πως σου φαίνεται και πόσο καιρό την χρησιμοποιείς ?
<ImperiousRooster> 2 μήνες και αρκετά δύσκολη
<thekilon> έχεις ιδέα απο προγραμματισμό ?
<ImperiousRooster> Φυσικά
<ImperiousRooster> Και όχι
<thekilon> ε για αυτό σου φαίνεται δύσκολη
<ImperiousRooster> Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο.
<thekilon> εχω ο άτιμος
<thekilon> αλλά να λέγεται η αλήθεια και εγώ που έχω , οπως και να το κάνεις εχεί πολυ βάθος σαν μηχανή
<thekilon> αν και την έχω ξεχάσει την C++
<thekilon> την τελευται φορά που προγραμματισα σε C++ ήταν το 1996 :D
<ImperiousRooster> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
#ubuntu-gr 2015-09-18
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Ubuntu Full Circle Magazine <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=331645#p331645> || Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Αλλαγές που έρχονται σε openssh 7.0p1 <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=331411#p331411> || Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | 8ο Συνέδριο ΚοινοτήτωÎ
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Εκκαθάριση βάσης δεδομένων του Freenode (IRC) <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=332300#p332300>
<kerato> :o
<h3adl3ss>  /msg NickServ identify Ace33
<pc_magas> Καλησπέρες
#ubuntu-gr 2015-09-19
<giannhs> καλημερα
<kerato> hi
<giannhs> τι κανιες
<kerato> as ta leme
<giannhs> χαίρω
<giannhs> Το Ubuntu είναι στα ελληινκά;
<kerato> nai exei plhrh glwssikh yposthriksh
<kerato> ela jemadux kalhmera
<giannhs> Πού μπορώ να βρω το Ubuntu στα Ελληνικά;
<giannhs> Έχεις λινκ;
<kerato> ubuntu.com ?
<kerato> malon http://ubuntu-gr.org/getubuntu/download
<kerato> otan ksekinas egkatastash se rwtaei pou vriskesai
<kerato> kai epilegontas ellada gyrnan ola sta ellhnika
<kerato> exei kai video desto
<giannhs> μια χαρά!
<giannhs> ευχαριστώ πολύ
<kerato> tpt
<giannhs> Μαθαίνω ελληνικά τώρα
<giannhs> Από πού είσαι;
<kerato> ath
<giannhs> αμερική
<giannhs> στην Αριζόνα
<kerato> nice
<kerato> ti wra einai ekei tzoni
<giannhs> Έχεις έρθει πότε Αμερική;
<kerato> oxi den eimai poly twn taksidiwn
<nivacc> 2 partitions 1 vfat για efi και ενα encrypted root
<nivacc> http://pastebin.ubuntu-gr.org/m4ca4822e
<nivacc> το συστημα εκκινει μονο με το  entry linux3-3.13.0-24-generic img
<nivacc> με αυτα που παραγει ο grub grub-efi δεν εκκινει
<nivacc> βγαζει error no such device:57e0
<nivacc> kai to uuid
<nivacc> error disk or cryptouuid
<nivacc> καμια ιδεα ?
#ubuntu-gr 2015-09-20
<sophakos> kalispera! thelw na kanw mia erwthsh gia ton ektupoti mou
<sophakos> eimai kainourgia k d gnwrizw apo pou
<kerato> apo pou ti
<pc_magas> Καλησπέρες
<swapjim> pou einai oi mailing lists tou ubuntu-gr ?
<eliasps> swapjim https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-gr
#ubuntu-gr 2016-09-19
<maesrin> geia sas mages
<ee2455> Γειααααα....!!
<maesrin> ti leei ee2455
<ee2455> maesrin: Τίποτα ιδιαίτερο, όλα καλά :-)
<maesrin> eimai etoimos na allaxw distro pali meta apo 4 xronia
<maesrin> kai den to 8elw pragmatika
<maesrin> emai se fasi na giriso apo fedora se ubuntu , sto fed24 to pidixe olo to panagiri gnomeshell i redhat
<maesrin> kai oute eimai se fasi na psaxnw se forum gia solutions
<ee2455> Προτιμάς κάποιο συγκεκριμένο ubuntu flavor;
<maesrin> to unity based mou kanei
<maesrin> to etrexa se live to last one sto lapitopi na dw ti paizei kai itan koble
<ee2455> Go ahead then :-)
<maesrin> ekana update apo fed23 se fed24 kai diapistwsa oti pleon den mporeis na kaneis xrisi tou alt+shift gia next layout
<maesrin> den mporeis kan na to 8eseis
<maesrin> exei by default to win(super) + space , kai to tragikotero apo ola exafanisan to checkbox disable touchpad while typing
<maesrin> oi perissoteroi proteinoun kamia hackeria sto me to gconf tool alla mexri twra den mou epaixe tpt
<maesrin> kai trito fail an kai borei na ftaei o firefox (den xerw) , den paizoun ta flashvideo full screen se secondary monitor , mono sto main monitor tou laptop
<maesrin> ola ta video kolane sto proto frame an paw na ta paixw fullscreen se secondary monitor, alla mono sto firefox , ston chromium einai koble
<ee2455> Ισως είναι θέμα του flash player που χρησιμοποιεί ο Firefox. Ο Chromium χρησιμοποιεί άλλον player νομίζω.
<maesrin> ee2455: nai to pi8anotero
#ubuntu-gr 2016-09-20
<machi_> Καλησπέρα. Εγκατέστησα thn 16.04 και την flashplugin γιατί είναι απαραίτητη σε μερικες ιστοσελίδες.Όταν ανοιγω τον firefox λειτουργει κανονικά. Ομως δεν λειτουργει με τον Chromium.
#ubuntu-gr 2016-09-21
<Tassos> χαίρεται μάγκες
<Kareklas> καλησπέρα
#ubuntu-gr 2016-09-22
<pc_magas> Καλησπέρες
<talos-mintgr> kalispera
<pc_magas> Τι νέα?
#ubuntu-gr 2016-09-23
<Tassos> Καλημέρα :)
<machi> Πως μπορώ να φτιάξω εκκινητή για το wavemon στην ubuntu 16.04??
<machi> Να το ρωτήσω αλλιως. Πως μπορω να φτιαξω εκκινητη για ενα προγραμμα που εκτελειται μεσω τερματικου στην 16.04?
<kerato> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UnityLaunchersAndDesktopFiles
<ir> πως θα μπορουσε να εγκαταστησω εναν εκτυπωτη Lexmark x2670 σε kde
<machi> Εχω εγκαταστησει την ubuntu 16.04  με γραφικό περιβάλλον gnome clasic. Πως μπορώ να αλλάξω την ταξινόμηση στο μενού εφαρμογών;
#ubuntu-gr 2016-09-25
<M42> kalhmera
<iSlayWyverns> mera
<M42> anoigontas to parathiro diaxeirishs arxeion. otan o fakelos periexei video, to eikonidio toy video den sximatizetai. Sximatizetai to roloi anamonis. To thema einai pos o epksergastis doyleyei sto 75% tis dinamis toy.
<M42> Ανοιγοντας τον ναυτιλο στην 16.04 δεν εμφανιζονται οι κικρογραφίες των αρχειων. Τι φταιει και πως διορθωνεται
<M42> *μικρογραφιες
<M42> Οταν ανοίγω τους φακέλους με τον ναυτίλο δεν εμφανιζονται οι μικρογραφίες των αρχειων. Τι φταίει?
<M42> Να ξαναγραψω την ερωτηση γιατι μαλλον δεν εγινα κατανοητος. Ανοιγοντας οποιοδηποτε φακελο, τα εικονιδια των αρχειων δεν εμφανιζονται με την κανονική τους μορφη αλλα με ανα μικρο ρολλοι
<M42> ρολόι
<M42> νεωτερα : Οταν μπαινω με sudo nautilus τα αρχεια εμφανιζονται μα τα κανονικα εικονδια. Οταν μπαινω σαν απλος χρηστης τα εικονιδια δεν εμφανιζονται κανονικα και φαινεται ενα ρολογάκι.
<M42> να τι γραφει στο τερματικο οτν μπαινω ως απλος χρηστης
<M42> nautilus
<M42> Nautilus-Share-Message: Called "net usershare info" but it failed: Αποτυχία εκτέλεσης κατιούσας διεργασίας «net» (Δεν υπάρχει τέτοιο αρχείο ή κατάλογος)
<M42> ενω οταν μπαινω με sudo nautilus δειχνει τα εικονιδια των αρχειων κανονικα και γραφει: (nautilus:7542): Gtk-WARNING **: Failed to register client: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.SessionManager was not provided by any .service files
<M42> Nautilus-Share-Message: Called "net usershare info" but it failed: Αποτυχία εκτέλεσης κατιούσας διεργασίας «net» (Δεν υπάρχει τέτοιο αρχείο ή κατάλογος)
<M42> Τι εχει συμβει??
<M42> help!! Εχω προβλημα με τα εικονιδια των αρχειων οταν ανοιγω τους διαφορους φαλελους με το nautilus. Δεν εμφανίζονται κανονικα αλλα έχουν ενα ρολογακι πανω τους. Οταν μπαινω στο nautilus με sudo nautilus εμφανιζινται κανονικα και τα εικονιδια και οι μικρογρ
<M42> αφιες.
#ubuntu-gr 2017-09-24
<pc_magas> Καλησπέρες
<pc_magas> Στο λάπτοπ έβαλα Kubuntu και απλά ξετρελάθηκα.
<pc_magas> UX wize με το KDE
<ee2455> Δείξε μας κανένα screenshot :-)
<pc_magas> ee2455, πρέπει να ανοίξω λάπτοπ που βαριέμε. Είμαι στο desktop.
<pc_magas> Αλλά το τι features δίνει δεν παίζετε.
<pc_magas> ee2455, έχεις χρησιμοποιήσει KDE?
<ee2455> Ε δεν κάνουμε δουλειά χωρίς screenshots :-P Seeing is believing.
<ee2455> Οχι. Το έχω βάλει σε 1-2 VMs κι έχω παίξει λίγο. Μέχρι εκεί.
<ee2455> Μου φάνηκε bloated.
<pc_magas> https://cloud.disroot.org/s/LEbl8uHlFrpns4E
<pc_magas> Ορίστε
<pc_magas> ΜΕ τον SSD φυσάει
<pc_magas> Εξάλλου για main pc δεν τον έχω άρα αξίζει.
<ee2455> Τί ήταν αυτό που σου άρεσε τόσο πολύ;
<ee2455> BTW, έχω δύο VMs με KDE. Το πιο πρόσφατο έχει KDE Plasma 5.9.
<ee2455> Με αυτό είχω παίξει λίγο.
<ee2455> έχω*
<pc_magas> Μου　άρεσε　το　look ο φλατ σχεδιασμος των κουμπίών. Ακόμη μου άρεσαν οι ειδοποιήσεις όταν σχηματίζετε μια νεα σύνδεση ή όταν μια νέα υπηρεσία τρέχει.
<pc_magas> Τα plasma widgets είναι money in the bank. Δε το ότι όλο το desktop είναι ένα σύνολο widget και όχι απλά χώρος εικονιδίων.
<pc_magas> Ακόμη μου άρεσε ότι μεριμένει λίγο μερικά δευτερόλεπτα πριν κλείσει ο Η/Υ
<ee2455> Ανοιξα το VM να το ξαναθυμηθώ...
<ee2455> 681 packages can be updated.
<ee2455> Είχα καιρό να το ανοίξω...
<pc_magas> ee2455, καλα κρασά.
<ee2455> Κάνει updates :-)
<ee2455> Ναι, θυμάμαι ότι είχε ωραία εμφάνιση.
<ee2455> Αλλά bloat. Πολύ bloat.
<pc_magas> ee2455, εφόσον έχει του σκασμού τα widgets.
<ee2455> Ποιό desktop environment χρησιμοποιείς κυρίως;
<pc_magas> Unity
<ee2455> Πάει αυτό. Αλλο :-D
<pc_magas> ΕΕΕ Unity?
<pc_magas> Α και λίγο LXDE αλλά όχι εγώ αλλά όταν φτιάχνω τα netbook της μάνας και του πατέρα.
<ee2455> Η Canonical δεν αποφάσισε πριν κάτι μήνες να σταματήσει την ανάπτυξη του Unity;
<pc_magas> ee2455, Ναι
<ee2455> Οπότε τί θα βάλεις μόλις τελειώσει το support;
<pc_magas> αλλά μέχρι να βγεί Point release του LTS έχει μέλλον
<ee2455> Πόσο μέλλον ακόμα;
<pc_magas> ee2455, έλεγα KDE μπορεί και την επίσημη
<pc_magas> ee2455, Λίγο πριν τελειώσει το Support της 16.04 ;)
<pc_magas> Όσο θα έχει Support θα το έχω.
<ee2455> Αρα έχει ακόμα ~4 χρόνια.
<pc_magas> ee2455, ναι
<pc_magas> Συν ότι θα το κάνει και maintain
<pc_magas> ;)
#ubuntu-gr 2018-09-22
<dorei> mporw na exw unity sta ubuntu18?
<dorei> h kati telos pantwn poy na ein toso asxhmo oso h vlakia poy exei apo default to ubuntu18?
<D|nA> ubuntu = unity, kubuntu = kde, lubuntu = lxde ktl ayto rwtas?
<dorei> terma to unity
<dorei> ubuntu18 = gnome3 asxhmia
<D|nA> a
<D|nA> ean einai discontinued tote oxi
<dorei> kakasxhmo kai panargo
<D|nA> den einai argo
<D|nA> ean einai se sena argo tote kati paei straba
<dorei> einai sigoura pio argo apo ubuntu16
<dorei> kai apo ubuntu14
<D|nA> egw pantws exw debian me gnome3 se laptop tou 2007
<D|nA> me 5400rpm disko
<dorei> pou kolaei auto?
<D|nA> mia xara paei oson afora th taxythta giayto to hardware
<dorei> gia ubuntu18 sou lew
<D|nA> exeis balei drivers?
<dorei> gia debian me gnome3 mou les
<D|nA> sygkrish kanw
<D|nA> kai to debian/ubuntu exoun koino paranomasth to debian
<D|nA> profanws.
<D|nA> alla gia na mi se berdeuw, ean de sou aresei to gnome3, bale xfce
<dorei> to debian exei ta bugs tou debian
<dorei> to ubuntu exei ta bugs tou debian kai tou ubuntu
<D|nA> gia pio branch milas omws ?:)
<D|nA> min anaparageis osa akous
<dorei> ti pio branch
<dorei> mphka sto site tou ubuntu
<dorei> katebasa to ubuntu18
<D|nA> stable, testing, unstable?
<dorei> to evala sto pc mou kai efri3a
<D|nA> wraia
<dorei> lts einai to 18
<D|nA> xubuntu
<dorei> tromara tous
<D|nA> h lubuntu
<D|nA> h exeis arxaio pc h se kati den ebales drivers
<dorei> ti drivers?
<D|nA> kalhnyxta
<D|nA> afk
#ubuntu-gr 2018-09-23
<dorei> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-unity-desktop
<dorei> kai pleon to ubuntu18 vlepetai kapws
<pc_magas> Καλησπέρες έχω μια απορία πως το Unity/KDE/XFCE επιτρέπουν να τερματίζετε ο Η/Υ χωρίς root?
<pc_magas> Ενώ εαν δώσω την εντολή shutdown χρειάζετε root access?
